# Using stick blender with M&P



## justrambling (Dec 22, 2018)

Since we aren't using Lye, can I still use my stick blender for food if I used it with Melt and Pour soap if I wash it really well?  
Thanks!


----------



## shunt2011 (Dec 22, 2018)

I wouldn’t use it with MP.  You will end up with bubbles in your soap that likely won’t dissipate with a spray of alcohol.  Unless that’s what you are going for. [emoji3]

You could use your stick blender yes as long as it’s cleaned well I suppose.  I don’t use mine on food that has been used for soap. I’m afraid the FO might carry over or won’t come off totally.


----------



## justrambling (Dec 22, 2018)

shunt2011 said:


> I wouldn’t use it with MP.  You will end up with bubbles in your soap that likely won’t dissipate with a spray of alcohol.  Unless that’s what you are going for. [emoji3]
> 
> You could use your stick blender yes as long as it’s cleaned well I suppose.  I don’t use mine on food that has been used for soap. I’m afraid the FO might carry over or won’t come off totally.



Thank you!  I have a stick blender that I use for food, and I was going to purchase another one just for soap, which I probably still will, but I'm anxious to get started on making my first batch of soap this coming week because I have the week off from work, but am a little short on funds.  Maybe I'll just get a dollar store whisk to use on the melt and pour then.


----------



## cmzaha (Dec 22, 2018)

Why are you going to use any kind of whisk for m&p? You only stir with a spoon, so as Shari mentioned above. you do not introduce bubbles into your m&p. You use stick blenders when making cold or hot process lye soap. 

I would never purchase a whisk, especially for any type of soapmaking, from a Dollar Store. They are so cheaply made with such a thin layer of stainless they tend to rust. I will not even use them for cooking


----------



## amd (Dec 23, 2018)

You can get silicone whisks at the dollar store, but don't buy the metal ones. Use a spoon for M&P.


----------



## justrambling (Dec 23, 2018)

amd said:


> You can get silicone whisks at the dollar store, but don't buy the metal ones. Use a spoon for M&P.


That's actually what I got, the silicone type.  I was thinking a whisk would help stir the fragrance in.  I wouldn't really "whisk", but stir with it.   Thank you to all who replied.  Being a newbie, I have a lot of questions.


----------

